# I feel horrible...but...



## Mime454 (Feb 18, 2013)

I was trying to mate my Asians, but when I turned around she had attacked him really bad. He was missing both arms and was not really responsive at all. So, I read in a book that there had been anecdotal reports of males mating reflexively with their necks missing. So, trying to salvage something from this situation, I took some scissors and cut the male's head off to the neck. I then held the female in place, and put the male's abdomen near hers. He did indeed begin to mate!

Isn't that crazy? RIP little dude, but at least he's going out happily.

I guess you could call him the headless whoreman.







Think the eggs will be fertile?


----------



## agent A (Feb 18, 2013)

Ive had to do this in the past

Works well


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 18, 2013)

Woah


----------



## aychen222 (Feb 18, 2013)

that's some quick thinking on your feet


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just disconnected about an hour later. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 18, 2013)

Decapitative Sexual Response, wonder if any other animals have this. Must be in the genetics due to the natural response so many females have to eat them over mate or even during mating.


----------



## BugLover (Feb 18, 2013)

woah, weird...


----------



## Digger (Feb 18, 2013)

This is all too bizarre for me. It's time to call Wes Craven.


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting. I've never heard of anyone doing this before. I saw a video a while back where a female grabbed a male and ate its head then held the male in a position so he would connect. Crazy.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay, bad news. For some reason, the female REALLY isn't doing well today. I'm going to try to save her, but it doesn't look good. No clue what happened to her. Maybe the male put a good fight and did internal damage?


----------



## agent A (Feb 19, 2013)

She looks hideous in the pic so maybe she's eggbound??


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shes not even 2 months old, but her abdomen is super solid. Like hard as a rock almost, so she might be. Not sure.


----------



## agent A (Feb 19, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Shes not even 2 months old, but her abdomen is super solid. Like hard as a rock almost, so she might be. Not sure.


Sounds like serious eggbinding


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 20, 2013)

The female seems to have recovered. That's a relief.


----------



## aNisip (Feb 20, 2013)

Ive had to do this with multiple times...it is pretty weird at first, yet kinda cool! ...they should be fertile..I mean he did mate after all


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 21, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Decapitative Sexual Response, wonder if any other animals have this. Must be in the genetics due to the natural response so many females have to eat them over mate or even during mating.


I lost my head many moons ago, but I'm in the saddle all the time, lol... :lol:


----------

